# N/A to turbo question ?



## Blackbob (Jun 19, 2002)

I was wondering what engines between the 200sx's all the way up to the Z's. What came turboed and was capable of turboing without spending alot ?

~blackbob~


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

USDM Market..........old 200sx's from the 80s came turbocharged........the CA18ET. As for the rest, the only other turbo car from 1990-present in Nissan's US market was the 300zx. Any SR20 powered car can be turbocharged very easily.....the KA24DE is also a strong engine.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

280ZXT(old school Z), L28 motor with a straight T3 if i remember correctly.


----------



## Blackbob (Jun 19, 2002)

Thanks


----------

